
Japanese man sets room ablaze, catches it all on internet livestream - lloydde
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/japanese-man-sets-room-ablaze-catches-youtube-vid-article-1.2386206
======
lloydde
"The robotic sounding voice (according to the Reddit comments) is commentators
(via text to speech) on the live stream telling him useful things like to call
the fire brigade, use a fire extinguisher, or even just to look behind where
the fire is [spreading]." [http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2015/10/live-streamer-
sets-room-on...](http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2015/10/live-streamer-sets-room-on-
fire/)

"Kotaku reports the man was injured along with his father, mother and another
relative who was in the house at the time."
[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/minecraft-fire-
livestrea...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/minecraft-fire-
livestream_56131e25e4b022a4ce5f444f)

